# Trying to find out where these rims are from.



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yesterday my girlfriend and I traveled from southwest ohio to central Pennsylvania to pickup a set of wheels I found that were an excellent deal price wise... I was researching them for a week and could not find them anywhere online. Only close match I could find were the silverado/Sierra snowflake style rims. They have the GM marking on them I did see. They are 17x7.5 and 5x105 bolt pattern. I don't really have any other info for them.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

those look like the wheels that are OEM from the dealer you can get for Gen 2. They will fit Gen 1 Gas Cruze's also. They are sharp wheels, but expensive. If you look at accessories on the Chevrolet website for a 16 / 17 Gen 2 Cruze, you will see them


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

https://www.shopchevyparts.com/whee...heel-midnight-silver/23322703-p-92295800.html


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

neile300c said:


> those look like the wheels that are OEM from the dealer you can get for Gen 2. They will fit Gen 1 Gas Cruze's also. They are sharp wheels, but expensive. If you look at accessories on the Chevrolet website for a 16 / 17 Gen 2 Cruze, you will see them





evo77 said:


> https://www.shopchevyparts.com/whee...heel-midnight-silver/23322703-p-92295800.html


You guys rock! Google can't help you find everything lol. Thank you so much.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks better on Gen 1 though


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

IPhantom said:


> Looks better on Gen 1 though


I agree. These came off a wrecked 2017. They looked ok but after some Photoshop magic I fell in love with them and had to buy them. 16 hours of driving later I put them on at 12:30 am with my cheeks still numb from the driving lol.


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bassmanjr5 said:


> IPhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Looks better on Gen 1 though
> ...


I need to learn to read what I type.. They looked ok on the 2017 but I photo shopped them onto my car trying to decide whether they would work or not and they mesmerized me. So now I have the real deal to stare at and drool over lol.


----------

